# 60" front end mower on Kubota F2100



## Patti24 (May 30, 2020)

Hi- Can anyone tell me how high a 60" front end mower on a Kubota F2100 lifts? I want it to take the top off of horse pasture, so need to make sure it's not going to cut too low. And...if anyone has any feedback on this little tractor, I'd appreciate hearing it! (good or bad!). Looking at it in an auction, so time is of the essence! Any info appreciated! Thanks! Patti


----------

